# Spielesupport bei Diversen Onlinespielen



## Itairs (28. Februar 2017)

Hey das ist mal nun ein etwas anderer Thread aber ein Thema was mich einmal brennend interessieren würde.

Es geht um den Support von Diversen Onlinespielen insbesonderen den von Square Enix.

Ich habe das gefühl das der einzigste Kullante Support der einen auch helfen mag der von World of Warcraft ist von allen anderen wurde ich AUF HÖCHSTEN MAßE entteucht und ich wollte mal so hören was eure erfahrungen sind oder ob ich einfach nur ein Pechvogel bin.

Kurze Erklärung für den Thread (kann übersprungen werden)
---------------------------

Ich bin nun seit fast 1 1/2 jahren mit den Square enix in streit gewesen da mein Account angegriffen wurde und die obwohl es per Anzeige bei der Polizei bewiesen wurde das ich nicht der Schadensverursacher bin. 
Kurze erklärung mein account wurde zum "goldtrading" genutzt und als die Tat vorrüber war wurde das geld das für die Servertransfers bezahlt wurde zurückgebucht was in einen Bann meines Accounts endete.
Von seiten von Square enix bekamm ich nur die Aussage "wir können ihn über ihr Konto keine Aussage geben wer und wieviel geld dort auf meinen Account geflossen ist" 

Die supporter haben mich behandelt als würde NIEMANDEN mein proplem interessieren und alles was sie interessiert hat war "bezahl" was demnach eine rechnung von 84 € war + die verlorene Spielzeit des banns + die schäden die an meinen Charrs hinterlassen wurden (Ausehensänderungen Namensänderungen usw.) 

Nachdem ich per polizei herausgefunden habe wer das war habe ich zivielrechtlich das geld zurückbekommen und konnte den account reaktivieren allerdings nur für die Servertransfers. Eine anfrage beim Support die Chars wiederherzustellen wurde abgelehnt von höheren stellen Praktischerweise während des Telefonats, es bestand also 0 Interesse was dem Kunden überhaupt passiert ist noch mir zu helfen, oder gar die chars zu löschen die der Angreifer hinterlassen hat.

Ähnlich erging es mir in anderen spielen unteranderem Tera, World of Tanks, Tree of Savior. Allerdings nicht so schlimm.

-----------

Nun würde mich Interessieren wüsste wer bei meinen Proplemen was ich noch tun könnte gegen square enix damit ich wenigstens meine schäden ersetzt bekomme (die idee kam mir das villeicht hier jemand eine idee haben könnte was ich noch tun könnte ist nicht der grund für die eröffnung des threads :3)

Und nun die eigentliche frage.

Was sind eure erfahrungen mit heutigen Spielesupports? Dabei geht es nicht um ingame Spielhilfe von GM´s sondern um die eigentlichen Büros der Anbieter wenn man mal wirklich ein Accountproplem oder ähnliches hat.

Bei Interesse lade ich auch gerne mal Chatverläufe oder ähnliches hoch wo man wahrlich lesen kann das man sich nicht als kunde fühlt sondern nur als pickel der halt geld zahlt aber sonst nichts wert ist.


----------



## NatokWa (28. Februar 2017)

Ich würde mich erstmal fragen wie du es schaffst dauernd gehackt zu werden anstatt auf dem Support die Wut ab zu laden .
Bei den meisten Games ist der Support vorbildlich , sobald es allerdings um HACKING geht ziehen die die Reißleine . Warum ? Ganz einfach :
1. LOHNT es sich schlicht und einfach nicht für die . Sei Froh das du deinen Acc zurück hast , bei vielen MMO's gilt das ein Acc , wenn er erstmnal gesperrt IST das ganze auch BLEIBT , egal aus welchem Grund .
2. Meistens ist das "Opfer" selbst dran schuld (was natürlich gerne mal nicht so leicht zu beweisen ist aber zu oft eben so IST) . Bei DIR ist das allerdings verdammt leicht zu sagen ..... wenn du gleich in so vielen Spielen "Gehackt" wurdest so nutzt du entweder überall den gleichen Nick+Passwort oder fällt auf die dümmsten Pishing-Maschen rein . Natürlich fallen auch noch so tolle Passwörter wie 123456 usw mit in dieses Raster , HATTEST du sowas als Pass kann der Support das natürlich auch sehen .... und hat kaum einen antrieb dir zu helfen .

Natürlich könnte all das NICHT auf dich zutreffen , trotzdem bleibt die Frage : Wiso wurdest AUSGERECHNET du auf so verdammt vielen Games gehackt ? Finde DAS raus und der Support braucht sich nichtmehr mit dir "rum zu ärgern" (nicht Böse gemeint aber jeder "Fall" ist nunmal Ärger für den Support)


----------



## Jeretxxo (28. Februar 2017)

Seh es genauso wie NatokWa,

wenn ein Spielaccount "gehackt" wird, ist zu 99% der eigentliche Accountinhaber daran Schuld, entweder weil er auf unseriösen Seiten surft, das Passwort "1234" lautet oder er die Accountdaten an dritte weitergegeben hat.

Möglicherweise hat auch eine dritte Partei Zugriff auf deinen E-Mail Account, würd mir jedenfalls in den Sinn kommen, wenn immer wieder Spielaccounts "gehackt" werden oder vielleicht bei der RMT Seite wo du deine Ingamewährung für Bares kaufst, nicht das gleiche Passwort verwenden wie für deinen Spieleaccount. 


Und zum SE Support, also ich hatte mit dem immer gute Erfahrung, wenn man mal richtig in Kontakt kam und wenn die Kacke am dampfen war. Bin viel schlimmeres gewöhnt.


----------



## Magera (3. März 2017)

Man sollte vllt hier auch nochmal deutlich erwähnen, das der Support bei den meisten Spielen auch Rechtlich nichts machen kann, Wenn der Accoutn "Regulär" zum Login verwendet wird, Also wenn zum Login der Spieler Benutzername und das Passwort genutzt wird. 
Auch kann man den Support verstehen, das die Bemühungen sich eventuell in Grenzen halten. Denn für die sicherheit des Accounts ist jeder Spieler selbst verantwortlich. Da kann dir dann auch keiner helfen. Ist in etwa so wie als würdest du jemanden Fremden deinen Autoschlüssel geben, und der wird beim Fahren 3 mal geblitzt. das geht dennoch auf dich zurück, bis du das gegenteil zu 100% beweisen kannst.

So wie du das beschreibst hat der Support viel getan, ebn alles was möglich ist. Das Sie sich jetzt eventuell kein Bein ausreißen ist für mich auch Logisch, denn da könnte ja sonst auch jeder kommen und behaupten " Mein account wurde gehackt, und das habe ich auch bei der Polizei angezeigt"

Edit: Um auch deine Frage mal zu beantworten:
Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Support von spielen, ist...
Weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. ich musste den Support bis dato so gut wie nie nutzen.
Das einzige was ich mal hatte war bei Blizzard  als ich mein PW vergessen habe, und mir auch die Geheimabfrage nicht mehr eingefallen ist.
Da der Account vorher nur zum Hearthstone spielen genutzt wurde und auch keinerlei Guthaben oder so drauf lag, konnte mir der Support auch ohne Schmerzen weiterhelfen. Ist ebn aber auch was anderes als dein Fall.


----------



## lunaticx (14. März 2017)

Zum Support in MMO's kann ich bisher nur von World of Warcraft berichten.

Hier bin ich bisher immer gut behandelt worden, und mir wurde wenn nötig entsprechend weitergeholfen.
Ging freundlich und flott.

Zu deinem Thema:

Da schlage ich in die ähnliche Kerbe NatokWa ...
Wer soviele Accounthacks bekommt, macht irgendwas falsch. Sei es Zugriff Dritte auf das verwendete E-Mailkonto, oder einfache Passwörter.
Zudem besitzt Square Enix für FF14 eine Zwei-Faktoren-Authentifizierung. Ist kostenlos und schützt deinen Account !

Evtl. einfach mal den Rechner auf Keylogger überprüfen. Neuinstallieren ... und Kennwörter zu allen Onlineaccounts (Email, Gaming, Foren, etc.) ändern
Am besten noch über ein Linux-Live-System.

Falls dir das merken von verschiedenen Kennwörtern schwer fällt (sind ja nicht nur ein oder zwei) schnapp die sowas wie Keepass und leg damit eine Passwortdatenbank an.


----------



## MOD6699 (14. März 2017)

Das Problem ist halt wem sollte das von Square Enix kümmern, dass ein deutsches Gericht(?) deine Unschuld bewiesen hat? Es gibt keinerlei Verpflichtungen, die sowas vorschreiben. Dir wird wohl nur übrig bleiben auf Kulanz zu hoffen und/oder weniger bis gar nicht mehr gehackt zu werden.


----------

